# Getting a bellringer off smoked crack?



## EveryStar

I've smoked crack probably a little under 20 times, each time having a 10-30 dollar session or so (yeah, I find it fairly easy to keep it under control, at least for now, unlike coke), I usually get 6-8 blasts and 1 or 2 shots out of a 10 dollar rock (good quality too, yellow, hard, the kind thhat makes that snapping sound when  broken, not the crappy, crumbly white stuff that'll fall apart in your hand), but no matter what I do, I just can't get anywhere close to a bellringer when I smoke it.

I've tried different smoking techniques, loading up fatter hits, etc, no dice. However, when I shoot a small piece (say 1/5th of a dime rock) I get a nice bellringer and crazy good rush; therefore, I'm thinking it has to be my smoking technique. I usually inhale nice and slow, putting a direct flame on the rock for 1-2 second intervals, on and off until I stop hearing the crackling noise (pun not intended), or until my lungs are so full I start shaking trying to inhale anymore. Then, I'll hold it in for 10 seconds or so, sometimes up to 30 (for some reason, nearly everyone I've ever smoked rock with has told me to hold it in as long as possible, but I don't see much of a difference, except a slight buzz from the lack of oxygen). Yet, no bellringer or anything close to it, just a decent rush and euphoria, the initial "rush" lasting a minute or two, and the euphoria lingering on for up to 20 or 30 minutes sometimes.

So what am I doing wrong? I know I could just exclusively shoot it instead of smoking it, so I'd get a surefire ringer and rush every time, but I find smoking it so much more enjoyable, and I would love to get anywhere close to the rush of shooting coke/crack, have these "monster hits" I've heard so much about and such, but no matter what I try, I can't achieve that feeling.

I have another decent sized dime rock left for the night, but I'd rather not smoke it if it turns out I haven't been doing it properly this whole time, so any tips are appreciated.


----------



## xxl

EveryStar said:


> ... just a decent rush and euphoria, the initial "rush" lasting a minute or two, and the euphoria lingering on for up to 20 or 30 minutes sometimes.


Well, maybe you should settle for that. After all, as has been pointed out in this forum, the "bells" of a bellringer are the result of what was it? blood pressure surge in the inner ear? 

In other words, something inside your head that is waiting to burst, and if it does, you die or live to spend the rest of your life in a wheel chair. I experienced bellringers when IVing C and found them scary as hell. Besides, bellringer is not synonymous with intense euphoria. If you've become tolerant to C, you will have the bellringer without necessarily feeling intense euphoria (which proves bellringers are only a side-effect). Of course, nothing anyone can say on this forum will prevent you from wanting to experience a "bellringer" for yourself once. Just remember then a bellringer is not an end in itself. Stick to enjoying the crack euphoria as long as you can. Improve your smoking technique and tackle. Take thicker tokes (I'm not sure filling your lungs to the brim with crack smoke is the best, try taking a hit to half-fill your lungs, wait for a while, then inhale pure air to fill the resting half). Exhale in a balloon and re-inhale from the balloon. Smoke the resin left-over in the pipe.

P.S. : I had the best hits in my whole life with crack. I later IV'd but tolerance had set in and prevented me from even approaching those crack hits of yore.


----------



## EveryStar

Yeah, when I'm all out I usually push the brillo (in my case, steel wool) back and forth to gather the resin and get a final couple of hits. Might it have to do with the fact that I'm using steel wool and not brillo pads?

Also, how long should I wait between hits? Usually, if I've just scored a few good rocks I'll load up two or three hits back to back and try my best to take monster hits, since the best euphoria is always achieved on the first hit, and as the night goes on, taking a hit 5 or 10 minutes after my last one doesn't really do much, except waste that precious crack that I'm going to be fiending for once it's all gone.


----------



## xxl

The longer you wait between hits the better of course, but the night can get boring. Fact is, tolerance is well under way in your case. Some people swear taking breaks of several months restores sensitivity. I have doubts though, in spite of the fact that if the prospect of losing your tolerance can induce you to take a long break, you could do worse than try it out! 

For my part, I think once the receptors in your brains are fried, I think they stay so all life long. Your virginity to coke/crack will never come back. Anything you can do do "get as high" again involves taking added risks. If you decide to escalate, do so only after having studied the safe procedure. I mean don't go mixing that crack you've got left-over with some food acid (lemon juice or vinegar) to give yourself an infection and/or a brain seizure from miscalculated shot strength. Rather, take a benzo, then 15 minutes later smoke that last stone and go to bed. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## EveryStar

Well, in my experience, tolerance definitely does go down, because I used to shoot a lot of powder cocaine (as you can read from many, many of my posts in the past), and quit about a year and a half ago, doing coke maybe once every month or two, and in small amounts, snorted, rarely shot.

It's only now that I'm in the process of quitting heroin that I've been smoking crack quite a little more, to fill that "void" that heroin previously filled, and I can make a couple of dime-sized rocks last nearly a whole night still. I'm trying to see if it's actually possible to have any leftover crack, so I'm down to my last rock, maybe 2 or 3 good blasts worth, popped a 10 mg Ambien, smoked a little more, and now I'm just waiting to fall asleep. But I'm still kind of anxious and fiending a little bit. Oh well, at least I find crack way, way less addictive than IV cocaine, which completely fucks everything up and makes every last ounce of your willpower jump out the window and splatter itself on the pavement.


----------



## DMFNR

I doubt it makes much of a difference, and it definatly won't turn a moderate buzz to a bellringer, but the crackheads always taught me to exhale through my nose.  A little more surface area to absorb some extra crack i guess.  The only thing you can really do to get higher is take bigger hits.  Do what I did when I was smokin a lot, get a glass steamroller, but some chore in the bowl, and then you can stuff a whole dime in there.  But in the spirit of harm reduction, don't.


----------



## Pillmatic502

I dont smoke crack but Ive try'd it a few times when I was young... I know alot of people who do & have been around them when they do it, Imo from doing it just put about a dub-20 in your stem fuck melting it, Hit it turn it hit as hard as you can but dont burn it up & hold it in long as you can but dont pass out, if your bells dont jingle off that then your getting bullshit or are highly addicted... I know people who' have smoked it 20+ years & still get there bell rung... Make sure you have a good brillow if its old & used up (dont forget to push it) throw it away & try a new one........ Also are u using a HUGE steam if so DONT get you something the size of a antenna or the most a pencil


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

All the "bell ringer" is, is a sudden rise in blood pressure and you hear the blood rushing through your ears.. it has nothing to do with the high.. you can still get high without a "bell ringer"


----------



## EveryStar

Actually, I've been getting a few good ringers lately off smoking, I notice it's much more likely to happen when I hold it in my lungs as long as possible, but then I get a bad headache, and it's still not an all out train going through my ears like IV coke is. But it's probably for the better, I kind of enjoy the smaller hits more; the crack lasts longer (I'm not the type to smoke a whole 10 dollar rock at once, or even half of that, the most I'll do at once is maybe a quarter or a third of it), the comedown is smoother, and the euphoria, in a way, is more pronounced, because when I get a huge rush, then the following euphoria seems to pale in comparison, and I wanna take another fat blast a minute later.

Also, maybe I'm not getting good hits consistently because my pipe is only a third of it's original size now, and I can't puff on it that long before it starts burning the back of my throat. Right now, I've been smoking for the last 6-8 hours straight, almost (maybe a one hour break at one point, tops), and even though I have plenty (or at least what I consider plenty), I keep nodding off and falling asleep, without any urge to do more.


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

For everyone saying that bellringers are just rush of blood pressure and you can get high without the bellringer, all I can say is that a shot of coke or a blast off a crack pipe doesn't feel complete without the bellringers. Its the first thing I look for after doing a shot or a blast. I get bellringers from smoking and shooting crack, but they seem to be more intense when I shoot for obvious reasons. Obviously, if your getting shitty crack your not going to get much of a bellringer from smoking it. I personally prefer to shoot my rocks, but thats probably just because I have a needle addiction. When I smoke crack, I'll usually load like a half a dime in my pipe, melt it and then take slow, deep hits while waving the flame over the crack. Maybe you need to replace your brillo? I've noticed that when the brillo gets too burned up and gets too much shit in it, it gets harder to get decent hits.


----------



## xxl

Hendrix Haze15 said:


> ... all I can say is that a shot of coke or a blast off a crack pipe doesn't feel complete without the bellringers.


Because you've come to associate a good hit/shot with bellringing. Like some people associate a good shot with blood rising into the rig. The shot doesn't feel good if they don't see blood fountaining in.


----------



## EveryStar

All right, this is getting annoying, I'm sure something must be wrong with my smoking technique. I just bought a new stem today because my old one was down to maybe a third of it's original size, and wouldn't let me inhale long enough before starting to burn my lips and fingers (even though I put a little rubber tube on the smoking end of the glass tube). I know it's not the quality of the crack either, because it's damn good yellow, hard rock that makes that nice snapping sound when broken, sometimes it feels like I almost need a freaking hammer to break off a little chunk (I can also stick it in my mouth for a while without it falling apart whatsoever).

So I figure it's either my technique, or the fact that I'm using steel wool instead of real brillo, but I doubt that makes much of a difference. I usually break off a quarter off a ten dollar rock, pack some brillo in there so it's nice and tight, stick the rock in there, hold the pipe upwards, then start putting a direct flame to the product, on and off for a  few seconds at a time, until I stop hearing that crackling noise, then I just hold the flame to the pipe directly for 10 seconds or so, slowly tilting the pipe downwards, trying to hit all of the crack melted to the steel wool, until I just can't take a single more breath (of course, all the while inhaling at a constant slow, calm pace), hold it in for 10 to 20 seconds, and finally slowly exhale through my nose. I usually try to wait 20 minutes or more between hits to get full effects each time, instead of hitting the pipe every 3 minutes like a crackhead. Alas, I still can't manage to get big, fat hits, even when I load bigger rocks into the stem. As a matter of fact, it seems I waste more when I put larger rocks in there, because I can't hit it all in one breath, while doing just small pebbles at a time seems to be more efficient.

Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? What is the end-all-be-all crack-smoking technique to get the most out of it, using a straight shooter glass pen/rose (wish I could afford those nice Pyrex ones that don't break and have to be replaced every other week) and some chore?


----------



## Pegasus

I never got bell ringers (just smoked), but I was always anal about getting big hits.  I dunno, I got pretty high without the bell ringers.  I often contemplated this as well, and I eventually decided that I was probably smoking too small of pieces to get the bell ringers.


----------



## EveryStar

Pillmatic502 said:


> I dont smoke crack but Ive try'd it a few times when I was young... I know alot of people who do & have been around them when they do it, Imo from doing it just put about a dub-20 in your stem fuck melting it, Hit it turn it hit as hard as you can but dont burn it up & hold it in long as you can but dont pass out, if your bells dont jingle off that then your getting bullshit or are highly addicted... I know people who' have smoked it 20+ years & still get there bell rung... Make sure you have a good brillow if its old & used up (dont forget to push it) throw it away & try a new one........ Also are u using a HUGE steam if so DONT get you something the size of a antenna or the most a pencil



I would never smoke a whole 20 in one blast, that's way, way too much. The rocks I'm getting are pretty damn great, most I've smoked in one hit was close to half a dime (I never get one whole rock when I buy more than ten dollars worth, it always consists of just a bunch of decent size dime rocks, and I usually don't buy more than 20 or 30 at a time, which usually consists of 3 to 5 ten dollar-sized pieces, respectively.) But yeah, sometimes I get a mild ringer off 2-3 dollars worth, and sometimes I'll stuff 4-5 dollars worth in the pipe hoping for a big hit, but I'll usually end up wasting some of it because it's too much smoke to inhale all at once (and I can't really inhale the remaining smoke coming out of the stem, since I'll still be busy holding my hit in at that point, so in that situation, I'll just exhale a tiny bit, enough to catch my breath and grab the remaining smoke).

Never figured smoking crack was a fucking science, and one that only hookers and hobos have managed to truly master.


----------



## nikki-lollipop

yeah smoking crack is a bit of a sweet science , bellringers are the shyte i had one that lasted 10mins no euphuria and my whole body went numb that was so not cool so i stopped for a minute  

oh it has nothing to do with tolerance with smoking crack you can keep the smoking going and going you can pretty much go back to 0 by taking a shower  i think even though the rocks are hard yellow it might be cut with something preventing you for achieving that beautiful noise


----------



## socio

Same happened to me. It's because your shooting too. I disagree with nikki-lollipop. It's a tolerance thing. I think I mentioned it briefly in one of your other threads:

If you IV coke often enough (or cook down crack and shoot it), smoking crack will NOT give you a bellringer anymore. That happens relatively fast. Eventually, you won't be able to get high at all on crack anymore. That happened to me. (I would still get paranoid, but not high when I smoked.) No matter how big the rock, my lungs simply couldn't hold enough to give a ringer. Even when I tried loading up 2 or 3 pipes and hitting them consecutively as fast as possible. I had to take weeks or months off before my crack tolernce dropped. Even then I never really got a good ringer again.


----------



## xxl

socio said:


> Eventually, you won't be able to get high at all on crack anymore.


Yes, that is exactly what will happen. Hard to believe when you're a beginner and a pin-head size bit sends your mind flying for minutes on end.

I also suspect that when you smoke massive amounts some vasoconstriction occurs in the lungs too, so the process is self-limiting. 

I remember trying to get high by smoking non-stop through an alcohol flame I'd set alight on a plate because the puny lighter flame was no longer sufficient to vaporize the big chunks I wanted to take in. The crack melted into the flame down on the plate and burnt there. I literally inhaled "pure" crack-smoke in quick-fire fashion. To no avail. I felt nothing any more.


----------



## Originallybudtokem

I was just told this trick, and I have yet to master it.  When you blow out your hit, make a low rumbling sound as you exhale.  Its works best if you try to make the sound come from your chest area so it vibrates your upper body and head.   The first few times I tried it, I just made a foghorn-like noise with my mouth which didn't seem to do much.

However, when I actually generated the noise from deep within my voice box, it honestly helped make the bell ringing much stronger.  I would say that the sound is closest to a fog horn or someone playing the didgeridoo.   

The friend/fiend that explained this method to me the other day. told me that he learned it from a giant black man who loved his crack and used to take a massive hit and blow it out ever so slowly through his didgeridoo....


----------



## beagleboy

Exuse me if I'm wrong but, This man is OBVIOUSLY a dirty ghetto raised crack dealin' crack smokin' lowlife with nothin better to do than make peoples bowels churn. 

_Fortress of Solitude _ a novel by Jonathan Lethamm, exerpt reads that " when Barret senoir berret inhales a hit off pipe, that he would imagaine ( it ) extending down into his belly, and past it into his cock and even his balls. This way he would take the most out of it.


----------



## simstimstar

HdoubleODeezy said:


> All the "bell ringer" is, is a sudden rise in blood pressure and you hear the blood rushing through your ears.. it has nothing to do with the high.. you can still get high without a "bell ringer"



Does everyone else get a small bellringer and vision blackout/lightheadedness from holding very large JWH hits for long periods?  It feels awsome and when you come out of it you are dizzy.  Very like nitrous.


----------



## mdmantpa

I dont smoke crack anymore put I'll leave you with some tips that used to work well for me

-don't pack the chore too much so that it makes it hard to pull your hit through...just enough to make sure you don't inhale the brillo off a big hit. (I have done this, and it sucks)

-Melt your rock down before smoking it

-Apply a light flame to the pipe while slowly twisting the stem to evenly heat the crack without burning it.  never apply the flame directly to the rock.

-hold in the smoke as long as you can.  seriously, only blow it out once you feel like you HAVE TO take a breath.  It will help you absorb a lot more cocaine into your system

-use a rock about the size of a pea to start with


----------



## Moral Decay

what is a bellringer? I never got anything from crack other then paranoia and audio and visual hallucinations for a few minutes. that and nasty sunk in eyes the next day. My friend and I smoked it out of a tuba mouthpiece cause it made your whole face go numb from having the smoke hit your lips the way your mouth fits int eh concave part of the mouth piece. Used it as if it was on the tuba, just put some steal wool and the crack in the narrow end.



mdmantpa said:


> -use a rock about the size of a pea to start with



holy shit dude that is a huge hit, either you got shitty crack or had a crazy tolerance, people should really smoke about a 1/4 of that or less in a single hit.


----------



## Georgie25

Was wondering where you guys got your glass hitters from? Cant find em anywhere


----------



## Znegative

I hardly ever get bellringers from shooting coke anymore either... Then again, what I've been getting is pretty bad.


----------



## tarStar

^^ most liquor stores in known drug areas sell glass roses. Just take the rose out of the glass, and there you go: a crackpipe. And when I was smoking crack...we avoided that yellow shit, we used to only smoke cream...all white. That's the bomb-bomb.


----------



## smackem

Well, I have, at least in my mind perfected my smoking technique. I was vaporizing marijuana from a stem though.

I always got the best buzzes when I would inhale deeply and slowly and take my finger on and off the carb every 3 seconds (for maybe one second) while continuing to inhale to 'stir the smoke' in my lungs until my lungs where fool.

I can tell you that with marijuana, this DEFINITELY worked.


----------



## heathergirl78

If I take certain pills like opiates and benzos and I do that stuff, I feel pretty nice, especially the first hit. I don't feel so wiggy while doing it or rushed to do one hit after another. The original question about the bellringer thing. I've gotten them before but not for a long time. I usually got it off someones glass that they had smoked out of for a long time and then finally pushed it. I'm thinking it's the quality of the shit. I never really liked the yellow shit. I like the white hard. Listen to me trying to sound like an expert. Shit I've been messing with the shit for about 15 years. I've been through a lot of ups and downs with it and it can really take you to the curb if you let it, especially if you're hanging with other individuals that are doing the same thing. Not good I tell you. But since I've gotten older and more experienced, I'm able to get a grasp on it and not go crazy. It used to take every last bit of my money. Now I can wake up and know that I have money to live on. I couldn't say that when I was deep into it. Now it's more recreational, more of an enhancer for my pills.


----------



## mdmantpa

Glass roses can be found more abundantly in the ghetto areas, but are most frequently found at gas stations, smoke shops, and liquor stores.  If you can't find them around you just search for a "glass rose"on the internet, they are pretty cheap, and investing in a couple isn't a bad idea if you plan on going on a mission...they can break easily when lit up every few minutes


----------



## travelaroundNC

Yeah - I love this bellringer discussion - - I always seeks to get that awesome bellringer when I smoke crack (which is now once every 3-4 weeks . . . a lot better than every week or two) and seems everything just has to be perfect - - really good crack instead of shit cut to hell, the right amount in the stem, the flame just right, being able to inhale a huge amount of good smoke, holding in for 30 seconds and POW - - get that awesome wild bellringer.  It seems I can get a few every second or third session.  Also sometimes the bellringer is later in the session after the chore gets nice and saturated and then I suck all the residue on one huge awesome hit.

Good luck trying to get that ever-illusive bellringer.


----------



## Intraven

Im experienced IV Coke / Crack . 
Does meth IV gives you a bellringer or a good rush? 
How are they similar and differnet ?
Is meth iv or coke iv rush better ?


----------



## arredwade

Not qualified to get into the conversation about whether you’re destroying your brain or not, but I yet bell ringers every single time I try.  The people whose houses I occasionally do the stuff at get very good stuff, so that could be part of it.  But try this out and see if it works.

melt the rock first
Hold the pipe horizontal 
Hold flame 1/2 inch below the end, no contact with rocks 
Inhale slowly as it evaporates 
Hold it for 20-30 seconds 

here’s the thing that I randomly do on my own:
After 20-30, exhale 15% then fill the rest of your lungs with oxygen.  
hold your breath again
Exhale 40% of your lungs then fill them back up with oxygen, leaving the 60% smoke still in there.
Hold breath.  
Exhale 75% lungs, fill with oxygen.
Hold breath
Finally exhale everything 

this is fucking insane.
Now.

I am being serious here.

you absolutely can overdose and die from smoking this.

this is one way to do it.

I did this once and went blind, lost all control of my body, and felt my heart beat slow to one beat every two seconds.

START SMALL.
PLAY IT BY EAR.
THERE ARE MANY MORE CHANCES.
DO NOT BITE OFF MORE THAN YOU CAN CHEW.

Please take this seriously.  I really do not want to post something on the internet that someone could use improperly and cause a devastating loss to their families and friends.

just don’t overdo it, please.  I am asking that of you.  I hope it works otherwise though, and it makes you feel verygood.


----------



## Thestruggleisreal45

EveryStar said:


> All right, this is getting annoying, I'm sure something must be wrong with my smoking technique. I just bought a new stem today because my old one was down to maybe a third of it's original size, and wouldn't let me inhale long enough before starting to burn my lips and fingers (even though I put a little rubber tube on the smoking end of the glass tube). I know it's not the quality of the crack either, because it's damn good yellow, hard rock that makes that nice snapping sound when broken, sometimes it feels like I almost need a freaking hammer to break off a little chunk (I can also stick it in my mouth for a while without it falling apart whatsoever).
> 
> So I figure it's either my technique, or the fact that I'm using steel wool instead of real brillo, but I doubt that makes much of a difference. I usually break off a quarter off a ten dollar rock, pack some brillo in there so it's nice and tight, stick the rock in there, hold the pipe upwards, then start putting a direct flame to the product, on and off for a  few seconds at a time, until I stop hearing that crackling noise, then I just hold the flame to the pipe directly for 10 seconds or so, slowly tilting the pipe downwards, trying to hit all of the crack melted to the steel wool, until I just can't take a single more breath (of course, all the while inhaling at a constant slow, calm pace), hold it in for 10 to 20 seconds, and finally slowly exhale through my nose. I usually try to wait 20 minutes or more between hits to get full effects each time, instead of hitting the pipe every 3 minutes like a crackhead. Alas, I still can't manage to get big, fat hits, even when I load bigger rocks into the stem. As a matter of fact, it seems I waste more when I put larger rocks in there, because I can't hit it all in one breath, while doing just small pebbles at a time seems to be more efficient.
> 
> Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? What is the end-all-be-all crack-smoking technique to get the most out of it, using a straight shooter glass pen/rose (wish I could afford those nice Pyrex ones that don't break and have to be replaced every other week) and some chore?


Buy some chore boy. It’s “orange” and throw away that steel whool. It burns the back of the throat and is Nasty. Get regular chore


----------



## Rskin

Fuck the dumb shit, buy some chore boy. Wad up enough to fill 1 1/2 inches of a glass pipe or tire gauge. Pack it in there tight. Get a dub, smash it to powder. Throw it ALL on the pipe. Melt it with the pipe straight up. Flame on the pipe straight up, start inhaling, tilting straight down as your lungs fill keeping the flame as close as possible without sucking it into the pipe. Hold it in till you start to see stars. Exhale thru your nose. Prepare to get hit by a train! Note: push pipe and rehit every 15 to 20 minutes. Good for 10 or so more hits and you'll stay high for a couple hours. Enjoy!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

it's all about technique, which varies from individual to individual. but your goal should not be a bell ringer. that means you took too much at once. a good hit is just short of that. so that your vision gets fuzzy with euphoria, but not to the point where you hear that ringing noise. seeing stars, just right. hearing that sound, too much.

the usual disclaimer: crack is hell on earth. if you're going to give your life up to drugs, you'll get better milage out of about any other.


----------



## Rskin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> it's all about technique, which varies from individual to individual. but your goal should not be a bell ringer. that means you took too much at once. a good hit is just short of that. so that your vision gets fuzzy with euphoria, but not to the point where you hear that ringing noise. seeing stars, just right. hearing that sound, too much.
> 
> the usual disclaimer: crack is hell on earth. if you're going to give your life up to drugs, you'll get better milage out of about any other.


Excess in moderation never hurt anyone.


----------



## Crackedout420

If you're trying to achieve a bell ringer you need to start small and work your way up also, weigh your hits so you know your limit. A bellringer is like a short step away from death but feels great. Tread lightly.


----------



## Nagelfar

I don't think the bellringer has anything to do with a blood pressure surge, but with sigma agonism. Otherwise why wouldn't meth do it?


----------



## llamer

This thread was ten years old and someone revived it to ask about meth...interesting.

two things:

1. the first time that i smoked crack i got a bellringer or two. it was easy - just take a massive hit or two and hold it in until your head starts falling to the ground. Then puke, and i feels so amazing you'll never forget it the rest of your life.
2. the second time I probably did get one too, but I was also on a buncha other drugs and at that point it was only another feeling.
3. last summer i smoked crack in a western european country known for its lenient stance on drug use/decriminalization efforts. the crack there was god enough to ofer a bellringer but it didn't compare to the only two other times i'd smoked it which were in the USA. The first time is always the best they say; a local man there in the euro crack spot told me that all the crack in that city was made in a local lab and only contained 1% cocaine these days, it changed around 10 years ago. He said he'd been smoking crack for 20 years.
4. more recently in a west coast megalopolis i have always known for its conspicuous consumption of crack that is the staple of the streets, i bought cheap bags several times from seperate street dealers sporadically and definitely not personally related to one another, specifically to find a quality worth a bellinger, and shit ye not they ALL were selling some sort of research-chem cocktail as ersatz crack -- only a very light addition of cocaine could be noteced, and just on the first hit.  After that it was just the taste and smell and feeling of some RC type shit, a-PHP or whatever. I was smoking off of foil and the crack would melt and stay melted there without cracking back or congealing, just as a-PHP and related chems do. there was no bellringer. a friend confirmed the same.

so basically crack has changed, but the OP wrote in 2009 so who knows what his problem was


----------



## TrippyTrixy

Crackedout420 said:


> If you're trying to achieve a bell ringer you need to start small and work your way up also, weigh your hits so you know your limit. A bellringer is like a short step away from death but feels great. Tread lightly.


Truth. Beautiful bellringers


----------



## Nagelfar

HdoubleODeezy said:


> All the "bell ringer" is, is a sudden rise in blood pressure and you hear the blood rushing through your ears.. it has nothing to do with the high.. you can still get high without a "bell ringer"



This is a folk myth AFAIK, amphetamine doesn't do the same, it's from sigma receptor agonism and methylphenidate does it too.


----------



## TrishaTrasha

I break a medium bubble pipe and pack that with brillo. I've perfected my cook (my plug calls me Martha Stewart) and my product rarely is stepped on. This is the perfect recipe for a ringer each time for me. Always cook your own product. I use a gravy ladle, medium torch and 1/3 baking soda. After its ready, place it in the freeze for a couple minutes to Blanche. Crush to a power, never touch with a flame. Scrape switch the sides every 5-10 hits. Every 30-40 hits scrape out the pipe with a drill bit and save to make black Rock


----------



## w01fg4ng

This thread shows up on the first page of google for me.

Anyway, I get tinnitus from weed.  Prolly not related at all.


----------



## nznity

w01fg4ng said:


> This thread shows up on the first page of google for me.
> 
> Anyway, I get tinnitus from weed.  Prolly not related at all.


Xd


----------



## w01fg4ng

It always happens within the first hour after eating an edible for me but it's not an all glory and chaos sound as it is with crack, nor is it immediate.


----------



## Crackboy2000

If your not getting a bellringer from smoking there is no point in smoking, My first couple times smoking I didn’t know why some smokers froze. Then I smoked with an everyday smoker and hit a 20 while he held the stem and told be to me inhale inhale Inhale. I just remembe4 feeling great, someone was talking to me but I couldnt hear them. I dont remember much else but feeling godly and invincible and horny. It was like a brain orgasm. That day was the best day of my life, now I smoke at least 2 days a week and if i dont get a bellringer it’s not worth it.


----------



## nznity

Crackboy2000 said:


> If your not getting a bellringer from smoking there is no point in smoking, My first couple times smoking I didn’t know why some smokers froze. Then I smoked with an everyday smoker and hit a 20 while he held the stem and told be to me inhale inhale Inhale. I just remembe4 feeling great, someone was talking to me but I couldnt hear them. I dont remember much else but feeling godly and invincible and horny. It was like a brain orgasm. That day was the best day of my life, now I smoke at least 2 days a week and if i dont get a bellringer it’s not worth it.


Yeah thsts the point of crack. It's supposed to feel like thst the best or GODLY blasts like u called it, thsts exactly how good crack feels. 
If u guys gonna smoke crack btw, i encourage u to cook ur own rocks.


----------



## cletusSamboy

nznity said:


> Yeah thsts the point of crack. It's supposed to feel like thst the best or GODLY blasts like u called it, thsts exactly how good crack feels.
> If u guys gonna smoke crack btw, i encourage u to cook ur own rocks.


What's a dose of good crack for a bellringer? The only good crack I've had was a few crumbs worth of a white crusty buildup in the pipe that formed after a night of smoking low quality rock. That shit felt like it had some real quality and power in it.


----------



## nznity

cletusSamboy said:


> What's a dose of good crack for a bellringer? The only good crack I've had was a few crumbs worth of a white crusty buildup in the pipe that formed after a night of smoking low quality rock. That shit felt like it had some real quality and power in it.


Ew man,
Look. If you wanna smoke crack forreal come to South america for holiday and cook ur own rocks.


----------



## omegaphats

I've experienced blurred vision and weak legs on numerous occasions, essentially could not walk a few times after taking a hit. Generally I'm sitting down when smoking to really relax but the few times this occurred I noticed how dangerous a big hit truly could be.

I'm thinking this skips right past the bellringer, even the aluminum train! Both which I've only experienced early in my rookie days.

My biggest concern is this may be close to an OD and unfortunately the feeling I've chased ever since. However as of late have been much more respective of crack, adjusted my technique and learned to conserve but still maintaining a good high while hitting smaller but still managing to sit your bitt down kind of hit!


----------



## cletusSamboy

omegaphats said:


> I've experienced blurred vision and weak legs on numerous occasions, essentially could not walk a few times after taking a hit. Generally I'm sitting down when smoking to really relax but the few times this occurred I noticed how dangerous a big hit truly could be.
> 
> I'm thinking this skips right past the bellringer, even the aluminum train! Both which I've only experienced early in my rookie days.
> 
> My biggest concern is this may be close to an OD and unfortunately the feeling I've chased ever since. However as of late have been much more respective of crack, adjusted my technique and learned to conserve but still maintaining a good high while hitting smaller but still managing to sit your bitt down kind of hit!


I find the quality can make a difference in effects. Low quality and high quality crack are like two totally different drugs. A big hit of low quality rock I get blurry vision along with a cheap cracked out feeling. Feels like I'm close to an overdose or heart attack. Because there is no euphoric feeling this leaves me chasing a high that never occurs. A small hit of very high quality crack gives an intense clear headed focus and awareness that calms and stills the mind like when meditating. A god like confidence is felt. The only thing on my mind is crack and how awesome it is. No blurry vision or other unpleasantness.


----------



## visu

cletusSamboy said:


> I find the quality can make a difference in effects. Low quality and high quality crack are like two totally different drugs. A big hit of low quality rock I get blurry vision along with a cheap cracked out feeling. Feels like I'm close to an overdose or heart attack. Because there is no euphoric feeling this leaves me chasing a high that never occurs. A small hit of very high quality crack gives an intense clear headed focus and awareness that calms and stills the mind like when meditating. A god like confidence is felt. The only thing on my mind is crack and how awesome it is. No blurry vision or other unpleasantness.


Recooking is a way to improve the likelihood most of what you are smoking is coke.


----------



## negrogesic

Best to cook one's own crack. However I have had some very high quality street crack that was well made.


----------



## Cdubzzz

EveryStar said:


> All right, this is getting annoying, I'm sure something must be wrong with my smoking technique. I just bought a new stem today because my old one was down to maybe a third of it's original size, and wouldn't let me inhale long enough before starting to burn my lips and fingers (even though I put a little rubber tube on the smoking end of the glass tube). I know it's not the quality of the crack either, because it's damn good yellow, hard rock that makes that nice snapping sound when broken, sometimes it feels like I almost need a freaking hammer to break off a little chunk (I can also stick it in my mouth for a while without it falling apart whatsoever).
> 
> So I figure it's either my technique, or the fact that I'm using steel wool instead of real brillo, but I doubt that makes much of a difference. I usually break off a quarter off a ten dollar rock, pack some brillo in there so it's nice and tight, stick the rock in there, hold the pipe upwards, then start putting a direct flame to the product, on and off for a  few seconds at a time, until I stop hearing that crackling noise, then I just hold the flame to the pipe directly for 10 seconds or so, slowly tilting the pipe downwards, trying to hit all of the crack melted to the steel wool, until I just can't take a single more breath (of course, all the while inhaling at a constant slow, calm pace), hold it in for 10 to 20 seconds, and finally slowly exhale through my nose. I usually try to wait 20 minutes or more between hits to get full effects each time, instead of hitting the pipe every 3 minutes like a crackhead. Alas, I still can't manage to get big, fat hits, even when I load bigger rocks into the stem. As a matter of fact, it seems I waste more when I put larger rocks in there, because I can't hit it all in one breath, while doing just small pebbles at a time seems to be more efficient.
> 
> Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? What is the end-all-be-all crack-smoking technique to get the most out of it, using a straight shooter glass pen/rose (wish I could afford those nice Pyrex ones that don't break and have to be replaced every other week) and some chore?


I think you are melting all your crack through the brillo before you start hitting it. Try to just barely melt it into the brillo and then tip down before you start pulling on it cuz once it turns to liquid it's going to go through the brittle quick especially if you're not angle down


----------



## LiveInHD

EveryStar said:


> Never figured smoking crack was a fucking science, and one that only hookers and hobos have managed to truly master.


And Charlie Sheen!


----------



## LiveInHD

Basically get someone to smoke in a pipe until there thick resin, then you, who have not smoked in ages go straight in and go get that resin, then pile it in a pipe end and do a huge hit amd hold it in for 15 seconds. Them slooowlyyy exhale through nose.
Ding-Dong.


----------



## RedKitty

I don’t get bell ringers anymore either. For me a bell ringer sounded like I was in a tin can, reminded me the one time I was in a tunnel, it was lined with ribbed metal, tunnel was about the length as long as crossing a street. They just stopped, even with IV. I don’t smoke very often maybe once every 2 weeks and only buy half of gram, measure the hit (.03-.05), hold for 25-30 seconds, then I use a balloon to exhale inhale for 5/6 times (actually a condom, wash it and it’s easier to exhale into it, there’s no force to push through like with a regular balloon) then I inhale it and hold it in for as long as I can. I consider a good hit when I’m just basically hyperventilating. I do feel like I’m gonna black out and my legs get all numb. That’s all I get, no euphoria. Had that feeling only once, the first time I did it at 16 and I didn’t do it again till now, I’m 44 years old. But I still like it. Today I’m gonna try melting it first with out the flame touching the filter and only letting a little out and then inhaling fresh air and hold,


----------

